# Strings and cables on sale big time....



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Check out extremebowstrings. They are having an ultracam sale out. Half price for a set of custom made strings and cables. Might be good to order a back up set at these prices. I did.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Arrived today and they are sweet. String and two control cables for $45. Top quality construction with UltraCam material. Great deal if you need an extra set.


----------

